
The Culture That Created Donald Trump Was Liberal, Not Conservative - steve_w
https://theintercept.com/2016/03/28/the-culture-that-created-donald-trump-was-liberal-not-conservative/
======
smt88
The headline is misleading. tl;dr The media that gives Trump publicity has
been non-conservative media, and his friends/enablers are Northeastern
liberals.

Liberals may have enabled Trump, but his _support_ is due to the GOP spreading
fear of immigrants and social justice among the poorly-educated, but then
(once elected) creating policies that shoved those poorly-educated people
deeper into poverty.

